# Subwoofer, center, and rear speakers recommendations



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a pair of Martin Logan Montage speakers that I am planning to use as front speakers for a 5.1 system. I am looking for advice/recommendations on subwoofer, center, and rear speakers. Should I limit myself to speakers from Martin Logan or consider other brands as well?

Thanks.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



rajul7 said:


> ... Should I limit myself to speakers from Martin Logan or consider other brands as well?...


Is better to use the same speakers everywhere ... but most of the times this is not possible :yes:

My suggestion is to get Martin Logans to compliment the speakers you have ... and if you want to use another brand is okay too ... but get at least the center channel to match your fronts, and if you get another brand try to timbre match them (that's why is better to stay at least with the same brand) :yes:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^ Agreed. Match the center to your fronts _at least_. Matching the rears would be good too but not _totally_ necessary. If you are doing M/C music it is more important to match the rears to the fronts but for mostly HT use, it isn't SUPER critical.

As far as subs go, do you have a price range in mind? There are lots of great subs out there for not a lot of scratch right now. SVS, HSU, Outlaw, AV123, etc. ALL have great offerings. I personally have dual AV123 MFW-15's in Satin Black and LOVE them. There is a deal on dual MFW's that just started today as well. I'd post a link but I don't have enough posts but it's on AV123's site. It might be something to check out if you are pretty serious.

Good luck!

Scott


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

skeeter99 said:


> I'd post a link but I don't have enough posts


Go  here  ... it will help you lift your post count so you can add links and pictures :T


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Is better to use the same speakers everywhere ... but most of the times this is not possible


Thanks salvasol. I will listen to some ML speakers and decide.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

rajul7 said:


> Thanks salvasol. I will listen to some ML speakers and decide.


You're welcome :T

If you want to be able to post links and pictures ... just use the link on the previous post to increase your count to 5 and lift the restriction too :yes:


----------

